# QRS - QRSciences Holdings



## tech/a (22 September 2005)

Have a look at this mover.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (25 April 2006)

*QRS - QRSciences*



Hi folks,

QRS ..... set to test the lows and make a start on 
its recovery ..... 

A 50% retracement target of the last leg down, from
03092004-to-06042006 = 17.5 cents, on 22 January 2007.

Should be a good trading stock, especially around
August/September 2006 ..... !~!

May see QRS test its lows again soon and traders
take positions, ahead of a positive spotlight on 
QRS, about 12052006 ???

See QRS chart, attached below.

happy trading 

  yogi


----------



## samsterchan (5 June 2006)

*QRS - excellent endorsement !*

This stock holds great promise.
Take a look at the attached link - this just got posted on the AUSTRALIAN IT website and will be in the major newspapers.

http://australianit.news.com.au/articles/0,7204,19362211^15306^^nbv^,00.html

The fact of the matter is that when a company is dealing in anti-terrorist research and development like QRS is involved in, it is very difficult for the company to appear transparent in its announcements to the market. 

QRS has released 2 market sensitive announcements over 2 days last week - it won't be surprising that there will be more announcements in the pipeline. They are trying to make their products stand out more in Italy and Singapore, not to mention China.

The latest deal with GE opens the floodgates for the US to be an attractive source of revenue and increasing sales. It appears that this stock has seen the worst of its share price doldrums and the only way from now is up north !


----------



## Pager (1 August 2006)

Seams to have plenty of potential and great products in the pipeline, but the market just doesnt like it ?.

Has just extended its capital raising from shareholders for another 2 weeks, the offer is at 50 cents but the stock has dropped to the low 40,s so that looks dead in the water unless theres a bit of a bounce, its also down about 50% in the past 12 months.

Intresting though that directors have been buying !!!.

Cheers

Pager


----------



## Pager (11 August 2006)

Up 18% today, hardly suprising though considering its product line!.


----------



## Pager (14 August 2006)

Up another 10% so far today on good volume.


----------



## ALFguy (14 August 2006)

Made the evening news as a sideline to what's been happening in the UK.

As you say Pager, given the product line, I expect there will be renewed interest in this company.


----------



## Pager (3 November 2006)

Bought some more on Monday for 43 cents, now up to 58.

Some big volume going through, great prospect this company and announced it was on track to meet all its forcasts.

been in and out of it all year, with some good moves.


----------



## QRSciences (6 November 2006)

*QRSciences Wins Innovation Excellence Award at the 2006 WA Industry awards.*

QRSciences : Western Australia Innovation Excellence Award winner 2006


QRSciences was recognised for achievement in developing an Explosive Detection System, Weapon Detection System and Narcotic Detection System  based on Quadrupole Resonance as an innovative product and technology with outstanding commercial potential, by the Western Australian Government.

QRSciences, have developed sales and distribution channels throughout Australia ,Asia,  China, the Middle East, the US and Europe. Their customers and licensees include Rapiscan Systems and the General Electric Company, both world leaders in security screening equipment, Australian Customs have purchased Weapon Detection screening systems which screen for guns and gun parts within in Australia's main mail distribution centres. The U.S Federal government have purchased detection systems and through assistance by the Australian Federal Government they are looking closely at adopting the companies Weapon Detection system for there mail distribution centres. Arrangements are being finalised for QRSciences to be the exclusive supplier to the Chinese Government of explosive detection equipment for the 2008 Olympic Games.


----------



## psychic (20 December 2008)

Time to bump this thread, its been a long time since we have seen a post on the QRS thread.  

*BUT* we have seen some serious action on QRS Friday afternoon.  Large volume went through (large for this stock) over 3 million shares.  1 million went through in one transaction.  Also note the share price dropped 40% at one stage, to claw back some of its losses to finish down only 30%.  Keep a watch on this stock, there is something going on here.


----------

